# Ceramic light bulb fittings, where do you buy yours!?



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

i've woken up to see keiths basking bulb on the floor, and the holder for his bulb has broken, probably because it's plastic and its holding 100w (im an idiot, duh!) and i didnt think to get a ceramic one!

where could i get one today, cheap as possible ? 

thanks!

just seen this: http://www.superpetsdirect.com/products/Euro-Rep-Spot-Lamp-Holder.html

need to find one locally!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

You can get them from ebay for fairly cheap... however I like the kommodo light fitting with the reflector, put reflector and a guard around it (the whole unit will set you back £20) 

similar to these ...

Lucky Reptile Thermo Socket plus Reflector (large) - Detailed item view - LiveFoodOnline.com Top Quality Livefood Direct from the farm to your door

They are built to last and provide the best basking spots and tightest heat gradients :2thumb: .... if you need a wider heat gradient go for ... 

Zoo Med Porcelain Clamp Lamp Small 15cm - Detailed item view - LiveFoodOnline.com Top Quality Livefood Direct from the farm to your door

These are long term solutions to your problem, as i dont know your area i cant reccomend anywhere to get just a ceramic fixture, try hardware/electrical/DIY places, in my area i find them hard to get hold of as only one place stocks them, they are sold for £1.50, maybe even try pets at home as they might have something.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

We have a range of ceramic holders such as this one - Komodo Ceramic Lamp Fixture - Light Fittings - Reptile Lighting - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## thedon3 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ebay realy cheap


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

CERAMIC PORCELAINE ES27 SCREW heat lamp lamp holder | eBay

Solved! :2thumb:

I'm fitting these to all my vivs (that require bulbs) as they work with all types of bulbs. So I can change from reflector to ceramic without any huge issues or costs.

In theory.


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

These are what I use - Ceramic Lamp Holder & Bracket

Never had a problem :no1:


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

MarcusF said:


> CERAMIC PORCELAINE ES27 SCREW heat lamp lamp holder | eBay
> 
> Solved! :2thumb:
> 
> ...


I used these,attached them directly to the wooden viv and received a lovely scorch mark :lol2:


----------



## weston_avfc (Jul 2, 2011)

bigreps is sellin some m8


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

KurtH said:


> I used these,attached them directly to the wooden viv and received a lovely scorch mark :lol2:


That's what I was scared of! I did it so looks like I've got painting to do!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------

